# Abspann bei Pinnacle



## s-e-x-y-Lady (18. Februar 2004)

Hi
Ich benutze das Pinnacle Studio 8.1
Jetzt würde ich in meinen Film einen Abspann einfügen, weiß aber nicht wie.
Ich hab schon in der Hilfe gesucht, aber nichts gefunden.
Bye


----------



## s-e-x-y-Lady (19. Februar 2004)

Kann mir den keiner helfen?
Wenn ihr´s wiist, schreibt mir BITTE!


----------



## goela (19. Februar 2004)

Was willst Du denn für einem Abspann machen? Leider kenne ich Pinnacle nicht, aber es gibt eine Lösung wo ich behaupte, dass diese mit jedem Schnittprogramm zu lösen ist!

Erstelle Dir eine überlanges Bild (Photoshop, Paint Pro etc.) und schreibe dort Deinen Text für den Abspann hinein.
Dieses exportierst Du als TIFF und fügst es in die Zeitleiste ein. Viele Schnittprogramme bieten als Effekt "Bewegung" o.ä. an. Damit kannst Du das Bild langsam von unten nach oben scrollen lassen.
Soll der Hintergrund durchsichtig sein, musst Du eben mit Alpha-Kanal arbeiten!


----------



## ehnatnor (23. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

hier ist die Lösung für dein Problem:

Öffne Studio 8, schneide und bearbeite deine Filmsequenzen, füge event. Blenden ein, füge Titel ein - und wenndu nun einen Abspann z.B. für die Auflistung der Namer aller Teilnehemer (wovon auch immer) erstellen willst, dann erzeuge einen Titel mit dem Titelgenrator, klicken obben links auf den Button Rollen (siehe Screenshots) und erstelle deinen Abspann. Durch verschiedene weitere Funktionen kannst du dann auch noch die entsprechende Geschwindigkeit des Abspanns einstellen usw.


Hoffe dir helfen zu können,

ehnatnor


----------



## goela (24. Februar 2004)

Diese Lösung bietet Premiere ebenfalls an. Im Grunde ist es nichts anderes als das was ich beschrieben habe. Jedoch um einiges bequemer, da es sich jederzeit leicht bearbeiten lässt - im Gegensatz zu einer Bitmap!


----------

